

.at domains warning - zimbatm
http://0x2a.im/blog/2012/08/02/at-domains-warning/

======
davidw
You think that's bad...

[http://padovachronicles.welton.it/2007/08/18/confronting-
the...](http://padovachronicles.welton.it/2007/08/18/confronting-the-
bureaucratic-beast-registering-an-italian-domain)

There's a reason why it's still really difficult to buy .it domains on regular
registrars like name.com.

~~~
typicalrunt
Two months ago I bought an .it domain through GoDaddy. No issues at all. Other
than an expensive registration fee, the experience was similar to buying a
.com/org/net domain.

------
grantla
In reality, Ghandi is following the AT rules in a bad way - they are using the
easy way out, instead of doing what's right.

~~~
zimbatm
I contacted the Gandi support. According to them, the NIC.at registrar doesn't
allow them to break the contract on my behalf. They also say that this
practice is unique to this TLD.

~~~
ByronFortescue
I work at a Dutch registrar and we have monitored .at terminations in the past
years due to this issue and making sure contracts get terminated. Since
recently we are able to delete a domain for our customers through EPP so our
customers don't have these problems after terminatin their contract.

~~~
zimbatm
Interesting. Are you able to automate the process ? Also, what's EPP ?

~~~
grantla
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Provisioning_Protoc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Provisioning_Protocol)

------
dkersten
I had to send a fax to cancel something once and I used one of the email to
fax services. It was quick, easy and pretty cheap for a once-off fax. I don't
really think its a big problem, even though fax is clearly outdated.

------
Geekette
Good thing I didn't go with WhereMyPeeps.at for my domain name I guess...

------
gitarr
That's wrong information:

On this page[1] nic.at states (under "Cancel a domain") that cancellations can
be made by fax or letter.

Also on the "fax confirmation" PDF[2] it says in big letters: "Please send it
by fax or scanned by e-mail to: ..."

[1] <http://www.nic.at/en/service/>

[2]
[http://www.nic.at/fileadmin/www.nic.at/documents/formulare/C...](http://www.nic.at/fileadmin/www.nic.at/documents/formulare/Cancellation.pdf)

~~~
zimbatm
Thanks for keeping me honest. To be frank, I went the route of ignoring them
at first, thinking it was a scam. Then I had to settle.

